# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  Largest West Coast Show?

## zoologist

Hey guys,
Just wondering if anyone knows which reptile show is the largest on the West Coast.

----------


## Royal Morphz

I think the oldest is the Anaheim show in Sept but Rami's shows in San Diego and Pomona are nice as well he has 2 in Pomona one in Jan and one in Aug and the San Diego show is in June. There were rumors this year of a second show in San Diego from Rami.

----------


## zoologist

Awesome, thanks!  :Good Job:

----------

